# i would like to see more video



## jwilsoniv73 (Sep 4, 2008)

i would like to see more video on Reefs and Wrecks


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I would too. I am planning on trying to get some better videos if this wind ever lays down.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Look at this guys videos. Most of them are local.

http://www.vimeo.com/6015001


----------



## jwilsoniv73 (Sep 4, 2008)

nice


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

hes got some awesome videos! very cool thanks


----------

